# Drainage from HVAC system



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

The condensation line from my HVAC system drains into my yard. It creates a soggy mess that encourages the growth of moss. Has anyone done a dry well or figured out an easy way to manage this issue?


----------



## DJLCN (Jul 11, 2017)

I used to have the same problem. Now, I put a bucket under mine and use it to water shrubs and trees with. It also gives an indication of how much the AC has ran and that the condensate line is not clogged. I usually get 10 gallons a day in peak season.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Mine drains into my flower beds so it's not a huge deal but if I was in your situation, I would dig a hole (using a post hole digger preferably) under the drain and back fill it with pea gravel and then some sand for the turf to grow in. It should give you adequate drainage of the area.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Mine drains into my flower beds so it's not a huge deal but if I was in your situation, I would dig a hole (using a post hole digger preferably) under the drain and back fill it with pea gravel and then some sand for the turf to grow in. It should give you adequate drainage of the area.


Solid idea. Any idea how large/deep? I would rather get this right the first time.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would think 1-2 feet would be sufficient and you might want to put some weed fabric between the sand and the gravel to keep the sand from infiltrating the rocks. Have at least 6" of sand for the grass to grow into.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Mine drains into my sewer system. I was not aware that this was not the case for everyone.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> Mine drains into my sewer system.


Same. Also, the over-flow drain comes out of the eave in front of a window. That way, if there is a backup, you can spot the dripping and know you have a clog or backup problem.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I took some corrugated pipe and made a 4 ft hole. Slide the pipe in and filled 1/3 with gravel. Then put a grate on it. Works well to help keep my side yard from being mush late summer. I need to extend the line a bit before summer.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> > Mine drains into my sewer system.
> ...


What if you never look out that window??? :lol:

Ours has a safety switch that will shut off the whole AC system if there is a backup, our sits in a pan in the attic.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

I had the same problem. I tried the "pea gravel pit", but only went about 12 inches. The humidity is so high here the only thing the pea gravel did was hold the water. The ground around the drain was so saturated, that it would simply sit in the pea gravel pool.... last year I extended the drain to under a group of shrubs about 20" away. The water from the drain is quickly taken up by the shrubs, so I do not have standing water. I make sure to blow the line out every month or so and flush it with a solution of bleach water a few times a year to keep it from clogging up.


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

Fistertondeluxe said:


> I took some corrugated pipe and made a 4 ft hole. Slide the pipe in and filled 1/3 with gravel. Then put a grate on it. Works well to help keep my side yard from being mush late summer. I need to extend the line a bit before summer.


This looks great. I have a pipe that extends from my gutter a few feet away that I think I'll tie into, and then just continue to run the pipe away from the house. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## victoriabam (Sep 5, 2018)

This is a very useful thread. Got to know a lot more about HVAC system working.


----------

